# Distribuidor (parte de una casa)



## elwen

Hola, necesito ayuda con la traducción de este término en la siguiente frase. Se trata de la descripción de una casa.

"*Distribuidor *abuhardillado de 26m2 con 2 habitaciones y 1 baño."


Muchas gracias y buen fin de semana.


----------



## srta_lindsay

En el contexto de una casa, ¿qué es un distribuidor?


----------



## elwen

Según la RAE:

"En algunas casas, pieza de paso que da acceso a varias habitaciones."

Gracias.


----------



## Milton Sand

Ah, ¿es un pasillo o corredor?


----------



## Masuas

La palabra foyer tiene la misma traducción en ambos idiomas.


----------



## Milton Sand

Pero, Masuas, "foyer" no es palabra castellana. Ahora veo que no es ni pasillo ni corredor, es una habitación con accesos a otras habitaciones alrededor de ella.

Sin embargo, hallé esto: distribuidor.

¿Acaso sirva "*lobby*"?


----------



## Masuas

Mi Larousse lo traduce como foyer, tanto en inglés como en español.
Distribuidor es lo que pregunta el interesado. Yo también pensé en ''pasillo'', ya que es un pasaje de un cuarto a otro, pero tú dices distribuidor, pero, de 26 metros cuadrados? Con dos habitaciones y un baño? Tremendo ''pasillo''.
Y no se le puede decir pasadizo porque generalmente...''tiene que ser secreto'', ladrillos removibles y pergaminos escondidos por el abuelo de Santander.
Yo creo que pasillo talvez sea el más apropiado, tienes razón.


----------



## Milton Sand

Masuas said:


> Mi Larousse lo traduce como foyer, tanto en inglés como en español.


Ah, yo miré DRAE.





> Distribuidor es lo que pregunta el interesado. Yo también pensé en ''pasillo'', ya que es un pasaje de un cuarto a otro, pero tú dices distribuidor, pero, de 26 metros cuadrados? Con dos habitaciones y un baño? Tremendo ''pasillo''.


 
Iba a proponer "_vestibule_", pero con esas dimensiones, no creo se pueda.
Yo no conocía _distribuidor_, pero si alguien me muestra una casa y me dice: "Este es el distribuidor que da a dos habitaciones, al baño de invitados y a la sala de estar", entenderé.





> Y no se le puede decir pasadizo porque generalmente...''tiene que ser secreto'', ladrillos removibles y pergaminos escondidos por el abuelo de Santander.
> Yo creo que pasillo talvez sea el más apropiado, tienes razón.


¿El abuelo de Pacho de Paula? (No respondas, que nos saldríamos del tema) 

La palabra que buscamos es en inglés, ¿no?.


----------



## Masuas

*Passage...*..sería lo lógico verdad? Pero, por acá se usa mucho el *foyer.  Las dos habitaciones estan divididas por un foyer de metro y medio de ancho por dos de largo. Creo que Pacho de Paula alcanzaría por ahí. Sí. No conozco otra palabra a menos un que sea ''partidor'', pero no me suena.*
*Saludos.*


----------



## Milton Sand

Tal vez un distribuidor de unos 5m × 5m pueda llamarse "*foyer*", entonces. Creo que "foyer" en español es simplemente la salita de recepción que da a la entrada de la vivienda.


----------



## Adazor

Aqui le decimos hall de distribución, por lo que le llamaría igual en inglés. Distribution hall.  Es un aespacio al que dan muchas puertas o pasillos. Pasillo dirige hacia algún lado, igual que pasadizo, más largo que ancho.
Foyer se usa en los teatros como el espacio grande de acceso.


----------



## mijoch

Hi.

"abuhardillado" says to me that it's a smallish apartment accessed by a stairway. The "distribuidor" ( in this case a useful size) could be in English a "landing"----"rellano".

M.

I've just seen the post from Adazor, and it makes sense. But, I've never seen the phrase "distribution hall". The ground floor equivalent of a "landing" would simply be "entrance hall/hallway"


----------



## Masuas

Había tratado de traducir la pregunta inicial, basado en el hecho de lo de buhardilla, como menciona mijoch, que es un lugar mas bien reducido. No sé como lo llaman en España u otro lugar, mas tratando de acertar con la pregunta incial dada la circunstancia de que resido en Norteamérica, pues acá se le llama* hallway* o *foyer, al pasillo que conduce a uno o varios cuartos. No conozco otra traducción al inglés, si de inglés se trata.*


----------

